# whoops?



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

just swapped out the 21 watt colour max bulb from my Coralife T5 aqualight for an HO 49 watt 6700. Wasn't sure it was HO when I bought it. Seems to be working at least. 

so, that puts my tank to 140 watts in my 120 gallon. I am pretty certain the amount of light is fine, but does anyone have any idea whether or not I am going to blow up the fixture?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't think you'll blow up the fixture as the ballast is still only going to drive 21 watts per bulb as far as I know. Does it look significantly brighter? Any small change in brightness is likely just due to the newness of the bulb.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I don't think you'll blow up the fixture as the ballast is still only going to drive 21 watts per bulb as far as I know. Does it look significantly brighter? Any small change in brightness is likely just due to the newness of the bulb.


significantly brighter, but that could be due to the switch from colourmax to daylight as well


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep, the colormax is not going to be as bright to the eye. But the T5HO should be almost3x as bright if it's fully driven, so would be obvious. My only concern is that it would screw up the ballast, but I'm no electronics expert. I'm sure there are a few electricians or people who know about this who will answer soon. I seem to recall asking about this on another forum a while back.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Found something: Can I run HO bulbs in a NO fixture?


----------

